# Why don't people become livery\Limo drivers instead of Uber?



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

You can make 40-75k depending on the market and hours. After you've saved enough, you can start your own Car service and possibly make 6 or even 7 figures after depending on how many drivers you have.
You don't have to worry as much about ratings or Uber taking over 25% of your money on average.


----------



## ulf (Jun 13, 2015)

How do you get your customers that is the 40K-75K and 6 or 7 figures question


----------



## secretadmirer (Jul 19, 2015)

Get permission to sit infront of 30 rockafeller plaza for starters, who knows, maybe tina fey might take to uberx, she doesn't seem that high-maintenance .


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

ulf said:


> How do you get your customers that is the 40K-75K and 6 or 7 figures question


advertising?


----------



## ulf (Jun 13, 2015)

Where,what is the budget?


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

ulf said:


> Where,what is the budget?


every successful business begins with a little something called LUCK.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

^^^I had been under the impression that while there might be no god but Uber, Travis was his _profit_.


----------



## Jaredubyft (Jul 6, 2015)

Most states require livery insurance - $12k avg. Plus, you have to have a commercial loan or own the vehicle so that puts it out of reach of most uberers.

Since limo/lux service generally requires a nice car, that makes it 50 to 100k+ up front to start, or have great credit for a business loan.

Hate to profile, but me thinks most of us doing the ubering dont have that kind of luxury.


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

It depends on the state I guess. In Philadelphia, the car needs to be 2008 or newer Lincoln MKS, Caddilac DTS, Lexus ES 350, Toyota Avalon, Escalade, Chrysler 300, etc with less than 75k miles.
For some cars it's 2010 or newer or even 2011 or newer. If you're willing to buy a car that's 500 or even 1000 miles away, you can easily find cars under 15k, and sometimes even under 13k.
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...IHYzvWdKzLw4r9fAg&sig2=HV7mfZTH-aPvtJ6VwjgPpg


----------



## ulf (Jun 13, 2015)

In Florida there is no year required,you see 10 year old Lincoln.
Regarding the insurance it not 12K,I pay $2500.00 per year for a S550,that is approximately $ 1500.00 over the regular premium,the licenses are additional $ 600.00 per year


----------



## Jaredubyft (Jul 6, 2015)

Care to share the type/coverage limits of insurance and what company provides it?


----------



## ulf (Jun 13, 2015)

National Indemnity,
Bodily injury liability 125000 per person
total property damage 300000 per accident
covered pollution cost 100000 per accident 
car value $ 35000. full coverage $ 1000 deductible

for more information I can give you the phone number from my insurance guy


----------



## Jaredubyft (Jul 6, 2015)

I would like his phone number. The coverage quotes i got were for 1million liability though, b3lieve it was $4500/yr liability and $4500/yr collision plus some other crap if paid up front, added like 1500 if made payements. I requesed min required for uber black in CO


----------



## ulf (Jun 13, 2015)

Ryan Reynolds* | *Insurance Advisor

900 Fifth Ave S, Ste 201 Naples, FL 34102

Direct Line/Fax: 239-676-6619
Galt insurances
Tell him Ulf send you


----------



## Jaredubyft (Jul 6, 2015)

Not able to service colorado :/ thanks anyway though, seemed like a nice guy.


----------



## ulf (Jun 13, 2015)

Try to call the company direct or use a insurance broker in CO


----------



## Honkadonk (Jul 20, 2015)

ulf said:


> Ryan Reynolds* | *Insurance Advisor
> 
> 900 Fifth Ave S, Ste 201 Naples, FL 34102
> 
> ...


----------



## naplestom75 (May 3, 2015)

ulf said:


> How do you get your customers that is the 40K-75K and 6 or 7 figures question


I drove for a car service in Naples part of this past season.

I grossed $1000 some weeks. Some was cash so tax free. No expenses. Great gig. But it's only like that for 4_5 months.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

ulf said:


> National Indemnity,
> Bodily injury liability 125000 per person
> total property damage 300000 per accident
> covered pollution cost 100000 per accident
> ...


Bingo !!!!

But many here believe that is to much money 
They don't get the fact that 3500.00 is 20% of 17,500.00 
Because they don't actually pay in money 
The get blead one drop at a time


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

That's exactly what I did...went from UberX for 3 months to full limousine with an Uber Black account doing affiliate work as well. Georgia is cheaper than most states for commercial insurance so being an independent driver is within reach.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Because they love subsidizing uber


----------



## Honkadonk (Jul 20, 2015)

I've been looking into it after 3 weeks of Ubering lol. At the same time it feels like a waste of an education to be a driver. Not that i'm dismissing people who do this stuff long-term... I guess I just want to look into other fields.

For anyone looking to do this work professionally I don't see how you could live off of UberX wages.


----------



## naplestom75 (May 3, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> Bingo !!!!
> 
> But many here believe that is to much money
> They don't get the fact that 3500.00 is 20% of 17,500.00
> ...


And you are failing to realize that the 20% deductions are getting you that work in the first place. This is a Apple and Orange comparison I don't get it.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

naplestom75 said:


> And you are failing to realize that the 20% deductions are getting you that work in the first place. This is a Apple and Orange comparison I don't get it.


It's actually a fair comparison 
If you don't get well connected in 6 months of driving uber 
There is a problem

Riders by the millions out there
C'mon !!


----------



## LexBostonUberX (Jul 2, 2015)

ulf said:


> How do you get your customers that is the 40K-75K and 6 or 7 figures question


Hustle smart


----------



## LexBostonUberX (Jul 2, 2015)

I 


Jaredubyft said:


> Most states require livery insurance - $12k avg. Plus, you have to have a commercial loan or own the vehicle so that puts it out of reach of most uberers.
> 
> Since limo/lux service generally requires a nice car, that makes it 50 to 100k+ up front to start, or have great credit for a business loan.
> 
> Hate to profile, but me thinks most of us doing the ubering dont have that kind of luxury.


I own a new Lincoln MKZ. Fully equipped. Black on Black. It cost $47k. Worth the comfort though. Insurance is anywhere from $4-6k annually for livery service.

But then you make your own rates. You get all the pros of being a livery vehicle. Such as exclusive pick up and drop off zones.


----------



## LexBostonUberX (Jul 2, 2015)

rtaatl said:


> That's exactly what I did...went from UberX for 3 months to full limousine with an Uber Black account doing affiliate work as well. Georgia is cheaper than most states for commercial insurance so being an independent driver is within reach.


What are you paying annually for insurance in GA?


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

LexBostonUberX said:


> What are you paying annually for insurance in GA?


$2700/year for a sedan


----------



## ulf (Jun 13, 2015)

LexBostonUberX said:


> Hustle smart


No that's not a good answer.
The question is here you are with your nice legal car for hire but nobody knows you,so where you got your customers from.
Big Hotels don't call you because they mostly have contracts with bigger companies.
Smaller Hotels already have there companies they are calling and the drivers pay a percentage to the concierge or bell boys.
So again where you get your customers from when you are new in that business,hustle smart is not good enough of an answer.
BTW insurance in Florida is $2500.00 with a 60Mile radio


----------

